# Recurve Longbow Hunter from Wingshooter



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello to you all slingshot friends.

On February 17, I had contact with Mr. Roger (Wingshooter) that I wanted to buy a Longbow Recurve Hunter. He told me that he had nothing in stock but that he could make one for me. So that day I ordered my slingshot.

In the evening of February 27 a courier rang at the door. I was not expecting a package, but it was really for me.  And what do you think it was my slingshot from Wingshooter. :banana: Incredible, only 10 days after I had placed my order recieved in the Netherlands.

I now own a very nice Recurve Longbow Hunter with an engraved wolf head. I had asked Mr. Roger if he would engrave the slingshot for me and he was so kind to do so. What a great man to do business with.

This slingshot feels great in my hands by its ergonomic shape. No cramps in my fingers when I pull the bands. I initially had a little trouble with point and shoot, but shooting is getting much better now. A great slingshot you can continue shooting it without pain in the fingers and wrist.

The slingshot was supplied with latex bands and a kangaroo pouch. I 'm going to order more of those Latex bands it seems much more elastic as Theraband and it is great material to shoot with. The bands are attached with a topslot, a great way to attach youre bands nice and clean and save.

I can recommend anyone a Recurve Longbow Hunter. Thanks again to Mr. Roger, a great craftsman.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's nice! I have one in maple.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Roger is a master craftsman.

I bought two of his SCRAPS.

But, they are still TOP quality, Little big for my hands but it allows for easier gripping.

Woodland camo on one and pyrography on the other, feels like they could hand 5/8" nicely


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

treefork said:


> That's nice! I have one in maple.


This one is made of Hickory


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shooter! Looks really comfortable too!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A great service from Wingshooter, have fun with your new longbow, looks very good !


----------

